# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Los Orígenes de la Magia

## jonbra

Abro este no nuevo tema de la historia de la magia porque como los mensajes que tratan este tema están fechados en Junio de este año algunos, en el año 2005 otros y en 2004 otros; no puedo escribir en ellos puesto que son temas parece bastante antiguos y la gente protestaria contra mi por escribir en mensajes no actuales; decido el derecho como forista a abrir una nueva página para hablar sobre la Historia de la Magia y hacer uso del derecho a expresarme sobre el susodicho.

En el siguiente mensaje me explayaré sobre el tema porque será bastante largo. Prefiero esperar y ver si alguien responde y demuestra interés por los orígenes de la magia; sino no tiene sentido que escriba.


Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## trasobo

Espero que no sea tarde, y que a los integrantes del foro no les parezca mal..

A mi sí que me interesa lo que puedas decir sobre la Historia de la Magia, ya que es bueno saber de donde viene las ganas de ciertas personas para ilusionar a la gente.

Y además pienso que si aportas datos nuevos de los que ya hay aqui, pues mejor que mejor, no?

----------


## si66

La idea es buena, a mi todo lo que sea relacionado con la magia me interesa y esto tambien.
Si lo que vas a comentar esta en los post anteriores lo que podes hacer es pegar el enlace, ahora si hay cosas nuevas o diferentes pues por mi pegalo me interesa.

----------


## jonbra

Muchos datos que en este escrito cuento os sonaran de otros mensajes de este mismo foro acerca del tema de la historia de la magia que escribió "darkhairy", me refiero al tema del mago dedi y alguna otra cosa más. Quiero decir que yo no me he basado en esos mensjaes para redactar el documento este, ha sido una labor de consultar verios libros, búsquedas en la red, contrastar datos que no fueran o estuvieran equivocados y mezclar cosas de varios libros. Bien, vamos allá entonces.: 

Los orígenes de la magia se confunden con los del hombre: por esta razón, la historia de la prestidigitación es muy antigua. Nunca se podrá conocer el nombre de la primera persona que realizo un juego de manos. De hecho, no es probable que se tratara de una única persona. En tiempos prehistóricos existía seguramente un cierto número de gente repartida por el mundo que descubrió estar dotada de una cierta habilidad para engañar a sus congéneres, ya fuera verbalmente o visualmente. Estos individuos fueron, sin duda, los primeros en desempeñar las funciones de sacerdotes o médicos.
Las sagradas escrituras recuerdan que los magos de las antiguas cortes de Egipto intentaron repetir –se dice que a veces, con éxito- los prodigios de Moisés.
Muchos siglos más tarde, es en la antigua Grecia, cuna de todas las artes y, sobre todo, las teatrales, cuando la prestidigitación abandona su función mística, asumiendo su aspecto puramente espectacular.
La historia nos ha legado los nombres de Simón y Mitilene como los artistas más grandes de la época.
La primera noticia escrita acerca de una función de magia preparada para una determinada ocasión –la primera que conocemos al menos- es la concerniente a la desarrollada por el Mago Dedi en la corte del rey Keops ( llamado también Khufru), faraón de Egipto que fue el constructor de la gran pirámide de Gizeh, hace unos tres mil años aproximadamente. La referencia viene incluida en el Papiro de Westcar, en la actualidad en poder del museo berlinés. 
En dicho manuscrito se describe la función tal y como se llevo a cabo, además de detallar varios de los juegos que la constituían. En su actuación Dedi pidió un ganso, cortó su cabeza con el cuchillo que llevaba y la colocó en la palma abierta de su mano. Ante los ojos atónitos de faraón, acarició el ganso, hizo unos ademanes acompañados de invocaciones, puso el ganso en el suelo y el animal comenzó a caminar... con la cabeza en su lugar
Sus seguidores decían que eran enviados de los dioses. Para demostrarlo creaban ilusiones fabulosas. 
Mientras ilusionistas poderosos como Dedi maravillaban a los reyes, otros presentaban juegos más sencillos delante de las gentes del pueblo. Vasos, cubiletes y bolas eran ya objetos antiguos en esa apoca.

La palabra MAGIA procede de una palabra antigua, «MAGUS»  que se refiere a un sacerdote de los medas y los persas. El truco más antiguo quizá sea el de los vasos (o cubiletes) y las bolas. Entre los romanos el término que designaba al mago era «ACETABULARIUS», que significa «el que juega con los vasos de vinagre». 
En la Edad Media este arte tuvo siglos de oscuridad; confinada a los espectáculos de plazas, a cargo de saltimbanquis, muchas veces se confundía, peligrosamente, con manifestaciones de brujería. Sus autores acababan en la hoguera.
Fue precisamente en aquella época cuando Gerolamo Cardano, con su De Subtilitate, y un poco más tarde Tomaso Garzoni, con el Serrallo de los estupores del mundo, trataron de aclarar el asunto de la prestidigitación, distinguiendo “prestigios naturales  o de juego” y “prestigios diabólicos o perversos”.
En Inglaterra, Reginal Scott, tras haber asistido al proceso de la presunta bruja Margaret Simmons, escribió un libro, The discoverie of Witchcraft, donde ilustró algunos de los principios de la prestidigitación, demostrando que la participación del demonio era absolutamente ajena a los hechos.
Jacobo II de Escocia, preso de las supersticiones de su época, aterrorizado por las brujas y demonios, hizo quemar todas las copias del libro que pudo encontrar.
Mas tarde, a partir del siglo XVI, la prestidigitación recuperó su prestigio. Se interesaron por este arte personas cultas que frecuentaban los salones de época, para sorprender a los amigos con prodigios de la técnica y habilidad, de fantasía y elegancia.
En la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII nos encontramos con el que, sin duda alguna, fue uno de los mejores magos que jamás ha existido: el Conde Giuseppe Pinetti Willedal de Merci, al que se le atribuye el merito de ser el primero en presentar en un escenario un espectáculo completo de prestidigitación, dejando atónita a la flor y nata de la inteligencia europea, conquistando la corte, suscitando a su paso incluso la ovación de las muchedumbres.
Pinetti, nacido en Orbetello alrededor de 1750, abandonó muy pronto su ciudad natal.
Conquistó las cortes europeas, desde Francia a Prusia, hasta llegar a la Rusia de los zares, plagando con sus milagros las crónicas mundanas de su época.

Una de ellas recogida a principios del siglo pasado por el Evening News de Londres, afirma que, cuando Pinetti actuó en la corte del zar Pablo I, este quedó tan impresionado que apostó mil rublos a que el mago no era capaz de realizar un experimento solicitado por el mismo. El zar, pidió a Pinetti que penetrara en el palacio a pesar de la vigilancia de todos los guardias: el mago no solo aceptó, sino que declaró que era capaz de entrar incluso en las habitaciones reales, sin que nadie ni nada pudiera impedírselo.
	Acompañaron al ilusionista a su hotel dos capitanes de la guardia real, que se quedaron toda la noche vigilando ante la puerta de su habitación. El zar ordenó bloquear todos los accesos al castillo, pero al día siguiente al mediodía tal como había asegurado, el sonriente Pinetti acudió a recoger su premio, haciendo su entrada triunfal en los aposentos privados de Pablo I,  zar de todas las Rusias.
La noticia del prodigio corrió por todo San Petersburgo, atrayendo al teatro donde se celebrará la exhibición a millares de personas y transformando la tournée en un éxito sin precedentes. Para mantenerse fiel a su personaje, al final de las representaciones, ¿hubiera podido Pinetti marchar de San Petersburgo como un común mortal?... !No, sin duda¡ En consecuencia, anunció que saldría al mismo tiempo por todas las puertas de la ciudad. Como es lógico, un anuncio de este tipo despertó la curiosidad de toda la población y, a las diez de la mañana siguiente, cada una de las quince puertas de la ciudad estaba rodeada por una muchedumbre decidida a presenciar el mágico suceso.
	Y, en efecto, quienes se encontraban en las quince salidas de la cuidad, declararon de forma unánime que Pinetti, a la hora convenida, había salido a pie, caminando lentamente, sonriendo y saludando a todo el mundo, para permitir que le identificaran con mas facilidad. Estos testimonios fueron avalados por los registros de los oficiales de guardia que, anotaron en quince documentos distintos los datos del pasaporte del gran ilusionista. 
	La herencia artística de Pinetti fue recogida por otro prestidigitador: Bartolomeo Bosco.

Bosco, nació en Turín en 1793, fue quizás el primer ilusionista integral, en el sentido que no desperdiciaba ninguna ocasión para practicar la magia. Alcanzó tal fama, triunfando de corte en corte, que aún hoy se relatan sus hazañas.

También él, cuando era muy joven, se trasladó a Rusia, aunque por motivos muy distintos a los de su predecesor; participó, como simple soldado del ejército napoleónico, en la batalla de Borodino.
	Él, herido en una batalla, yacía sin conocimiento sobre el suelo. Un cosaco se le aproximó, siguiendo las costumbres de la época para vaciarle los bolsillos; pero debió ser tal su sorpresa, que se dio cuenta de que siempre los mismos objetos, de forma infinita seguían saliendo del bolsillo del presunto cadáver. Bosco, cuando se recuperó, empezó luego mágicamente a vaciar los bolsillos del cosaco, llenando los suyos hasta que el ladrón huyó aterrorizado.
	Para Bosco todo momento era bueno para realizar un acto de magia. Una vez, cuando ya era un personaje conocido, se encontró por la calle con una joven que vendía huevos. Se acercó el mago y adquirió uno por una moneda, y rompiéndolo, en lugar de yema y clara sacó una moneda de oro. Ante los ojos atónitos de la campesina, Bosco siguió comprando huevos y sacando monedas de oro, hasta que la vendedora, negándose a venderle más se refugió en un rincón para romper todos los huevos que le quedaban: como es lógico lo único que logró fue hacer la tortilla más grande de su vida. El mago se acercó de nuevo, tomó el último huevo, lo abrió, dejando caer en las manos de la sorprendida joven una lluvia de monedas que compensaron de sobra las perdidas sufridas.
	Pero su prodigio más clamoroso lo realizó en la corte del Rey de Nápoles. El rey había invitado al gran ilusionista para que diera una representación en la corte. La tarde prevista, a las ocho, todos los invitados nobles y dignatarios, el rey y la reina, esperaban en sus sitios; solo faltaba él, Bosco. El tiempo pasaba y la gente consultaba el reloj con más frecuencia, eran ya las nueve para dar y Bosco sin aparecer. Pero entonces, a las nueve en punto, como si nada, Bosco se presenta sonriendo amablemente y haciendo una reverencia a los soberanos. Irritado, el rey reprocha al artista su imperdonable retraso; Bosco dice; Majestad, me citaron a las ocho y ¡son las ocho en punto! El rey, los gentilhombres y las damas consultaron cada uno su reloj: en cada uno de ellos eran las ocho en punto.
	En el siglo XIX llegamos a la culminación del ilusionismo. Apareció un mago que renovó el arte por completo. Con habilidad, inteligencia y gusto exquisito la enalteció y preparó el escenario para una edad dorada que se prolongaría más de un siglo. 
Su nombre: Robert Houdin.

P.D.: Me gustaria leer todo lo que os parezca el escrito, ya sea bueno o malo, todo, absolutamente todo.

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## trasobo

Está interesante el breve pero entretenido repaso de la Historia de este Arte que tanto nos gusta y entusiasma.

Las anécdotas que de estos ilusionistas son graciosas y curiosas, aunque quizás, supongo (y es mi teoría) muchas veces es mayor al leyenda de lo que pudo ocurrir...ya me gustaría a mi tener el bolsillo de Bosco para poder llevar barajas, cuerdas, monedas   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Me ha gustado lo que has escrito jonbra, pero... Ahora toca desde el S. XIX a a la historia más actual!  :Wink:   Así que animo!

----------


## jonbra

Por lo que puedo decirte acerca de los bolsillos de Bosco, que sé que te gustaria tenerlos para poder llevar barajas, debes saber que hace cosa de dos meses atracaron a David Copperfield en la calle junto a una de sus novias, y el para demostrar que no llevaba nada recurrió a ésa misma técnica que antaño usara Bosco pero más depurada. Hizo a la inversa que lo que hizo Bosco, es decir, en vez de sacar cosas todo el rato él las ocultaba todo el rato. Probablemente los bilsillos de Bosco fueran más grandes que los normales e hoy día, pero Copperfield llevaba unos pantalones vaqueros normales y corrientes. Además con los vaqueros, los objetos del interior del bolsillo se marcan más que en cualquier otro.

La técnica está ahí, en los libros, lo que pasa es que hay que saber buscar.

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## trasobo

Pues nada..ya lo tengo decidido..me voy a coser a los bolsillos de los pantalones un par de bolsas de cam***, y así más capacidad!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Raicon

Interesante... me ha gustado. ¿de donde lo has sacado?

----------


## wdf87

Algo que encontre muy interesante fue una vez que estaba viendo un video de jeff mcbride de The art of card manipulation en el que al final de uno de sus videos cuenta la historia de la magia y explica la relacion que hay entre la baraja de tarot con la baraja comun de opoker,la verdad que es muy interesante y se lo recomiendo

----------


## Alduko

Interesantisimo muy entrtenido, aunque en mi opinion agregar más de las hazañas de estos personajes lo haría aun mas entretenido y como dicen los otros comentarios haber si te animas y sigues con lo que falta, animo q esta muy bueno

----------


## jonbra

Me gusta que os guste y que escribais lo que no os gusta y lo que hariais para que guste a todo el que no gusta..........mfghlsfdhjsfdj!!!! se me traba la lengua.

No, a lo que iba. Sí estoy de acuerdo en que se podria contar más acerca de las hazamas de esos personajes, y como no hacer algo de la historia cercana al siglo veinte, pero hay mucho que investigar, mucho que recopilar y muchos datos que juntar y mucha mucha gente con la que hablar.

Me gusta que sigais escribiendo acerca de si os gusta o no el texto escrito. Animo cuantas mas opiniones mejor se verá reconocido mi trabajo de busqueda.

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra.

----------


## Xeic

Un buen articulo. 

No tendrias por casulidad algo más sobre el Renacimiento (siglo XV o XVI)

----------


## MagicSapo

Jonbra quiero que sepas que me estas ayudando mucho en mi trabajo sobre la magia...

Quiero que sepas tambien que no te estoy usando y estoy copiando tus mensajes sino que solo cojo la información que me sirve...

I para que te quedes tranquilo mi trabajo no desvela ningun secreto sino que solo da informacion profana de la magia como la historia, grandes magos actuales o tipos de magia. Pero siempre desde un punto externo y sin desvelar nada.

Gracias

----------


## Carles

Hola!
Me ha parecido muy interesante tu texto, pero una duda, está redactado por ti?

Lo digo porque la mitad de tu texto está sacado de _Origenes de la magia_ escrito por Tony Binarelli.

un saludo

----------


## Némesis

> ha sido una labor de consultar verios libros, búsquedas en la red, contrastar datos que no fueran o estuvieran equivocados y mezclar cosas de varios libros.


Ya lo ha dicho, ¿no? Entonces, ¿para qué reflotar el hilo?

----------


## Carles

no me percaté. Lo siento.

----------


## maximus

¡¡¡Quizás habría que situarse cerca de 500.000 años a.C. para encontrar algún truco de magia !!!

Me explico:

Aunque algunos, (aequeólogos, científicos, historiadores, etc.) lo consideren como un gran descubrimiento, no deja de ser curioso que también podamos pensar, (la imaginación no ocupa lugar), que en su momento, alguien pudo quedarse perplejo el ver como otro se presentaba con una llama o antorcha (fuego), cosa que no había visto jamás, siendo lo más fascinante de todo aquello el desconocimiento, el no saber ni cómo lo había hecho o de dónde lo había sacado algo tan "mágico", sorprendente y que daba luz y calor. 

Es más que probable, que "aquello" fuera algo protegido, custodiado y lo más importante guardado en secreto entre unos pocos (al igual que nuestros "trucos" lo es con nosotros).

El fuego, elemento que se utiliza mucho en el mundo del espectáculo y del ilusionismo, es uno, probablemente, de los trucos de magia más antiguos de la humanidad.

¿Quién da más?

----------


## magomigue

EDITADO

----------


## jonbra

Evidentemente yo no estuve allí viendo como el Conde Pinneti Wiledal de Merci hacía ese tipo de maravillas, ni cuando Bosco empezó a sacar monedas de entre los huevos. Ni Binarelli tampoco. Evidentemente son datos tomados, pero la suma de lo que se encuentra en un sitio mas la suma de lo que se encuentra en otro, en otro y en otro hace que se escriban los libros, los artículos de periodico y textos como este. 
Qué más da de dodne venga o de donde se haya cogido, si el texto es un texto totalmente nuevo.
La gente cuando edita y copia normalmente plagia y la razon es que cogen todo de la misma fuente. La clave está en coger de muchas fuentes y organizar todo eso creando un texto completamente nuevo que teine sentido de la cabeza a los pies incluso aunque hayan sido mezcladas las cosas de diferentes sitios. El autor de ese texto soy yo sin duda alguna; quizas no sea el primero en usar los mismos datos que ahí se cuentan, quizás Binarelli tampoco. 
Pero eso no importa. Quien se molesta en hacer algo en cortarlo en quitarlo en borrar en leer en reller para que todo case, para que todo quede bien. Todos hemos hecho redacciones o trabajos de clase en los que si no iguales poniamos frases del libro de texto con cosas de cada uno y teníamos un 9. Y quienes suspendian? En mi clase suspendian quienes no usaban el libro de texto y se pensaban que pluma en mano eran Neruda o Paulo Coelho.

Copia de un libro y lo llamarán plagio, copia de muchos y lo llamarán investigación.

En el Papiro Westcar, artículo íntegro escrito desde cero y con ejemplos como suele decirse, y correcciones en la traducción (aunque no esté traducido por mi, lo siento no hablo egipcio antiguo me cogió el latín por esa época) espero que igual de crítica que es la gente con esto, que me encanta, lo sea tambien con lo otro.

----------

